# Bringing a pet dog to Portugal



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Moving to Portugal to retire and bringing our German Shepherd dog with us from the US. She is a retiree too, getting up there in years. 

Has anybody else transported their pet from US to Portugal? What was your experience? We transported our last GSD from UK to US, made our own crate and he travelled on the same flight in the hold. That was with British Airways just pre 911.

Has anyone had good experience with a particular airline? Any problems with bringing a dog into Portugal? The flight is going to be traumatic for her as for any dog. Believe me if I could afford private charter she would be sitting in the cabin next to me!

Thanks in advance to forum members, you are a helpful bunch. Maybe one day this 'lurker' can return the favour and help someone else


----------

